# Seized Assets



## bedwards144 (Mar 8, 2016)

Darwin has taken over my girlfriend's wallet. It's only a matter of time before he takes over the entire apartment and we're slaves to him!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

And so it begins.... 

What's theirs is theirs and what's yours is theirs.  Even without them taking it, your stuff becomes theirs. I search my kitchen for specific Tupperware items before remembering they are in the living room with seeds, various types of pellets or treats in them. He has his own scissors in his tub of toys/spare food so I don't have to go to the kitchen for a pair each time I need them for his millet or to open a bag. Lots of our things seem to have become his, but it is okay. After all, he is king of the castle.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

EXactly TamaMoo. We used to have a dining table in our living room but it is now a Cocktiel s playground HHaaaaaaa Dont we just love it ??? X x Teresa


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, sounds like my Tony.
I came home from work today to find this...
Little turd...


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to the life of being owned by a bird XD
This house belongs to 4 cockatiels, an indian ringneck, a rainbow lorikeet and an eclectus. I don't own *anything* anymore.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Soon he'll be pulling bills out all by himself! Birds always help you skip the middleman and just get straight to it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuute! Coco is verrry territorial over my phone.. haha!


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Heh. At one of the bird stores I go to, the owner has displayed a chewed up dollar bill with a sign saying "an easy, $1 bird toy."


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My bird has taken over my WHOLE apartment.Taking over a wallet is just the first step. Be prepared!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

littletiel said:


> My bird has taken over my WHOLE apartment.Taking over a wallet is just the first step. Be prepared!


Haha, mine is over my whole house, pool cage, yard, neighborhood, and officially the world:rofl::yes:

Love from me and Chicken
~Skye


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So, did he max out the credit card on millet yet?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

moonchild said:


> So, did he max out the credit card on millet yet?


 If not yet he will soon, no doubt.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Getting ready to get a new pimped mansion with a hot Jacuzzi and the whole deal of bubbly millets. Lol go Darwin! That's the spirit


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So cute! Soon you will have boxes of toys, in all shapes and sizes, and if you are like me, you will be on a first name basis with all the pet supply shops within a 50 mile radius


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

CUTIE has taken my bed..i have to sleep on ground as he will throw all kinds of seeds and millet on me and note my reaction when i asleep on bed beside his cage..so i have decided to sleep on ground instead of bed to sleep peacfully for atleast 6 hours at night when he is still awake doing all sorts of what in his language is playing hide and seek with seeds..and finding them when they fall from his cage


----------

